# High Country Journal



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Coming soon to a theater near you..


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Loved it!!!

It kept me laughing from start to finish :congrat:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:2thumb: You got more writing ability than I ever will. I'll just read other peoples stories and stick to my music. 

P.S. You leave Dog alone!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes!!! Excellent. We want more!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am still waiting for Hozay to send me the raw files for the next parts so that I can convert them to .pdf for him <hint, hint my friend>


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The plan was to drink my coffee and read ... just a little ... oops::surrender:

I got started and could not STOP! 

Excellent!!!! :congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I thank you all !! your kind words mean more to me then you will ever know ! I dumped a mess on poor ol NaeKid to edit or tweek or massage and I know he's working on it as much as he can, I have another one that " I " think is good enough to post now but I'll let him decide..

My forth story is called Star Fall and I really got into it but allowed myself to get side tracked from the plan and I now need to read it myself and decide to keep it or change it.. I think there is a much better story there then the way it went..so...

Anyway thanks all!!

Hozay Buck


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I enjoyed "High Country Journal" so much, I can't wait to read your next one! Hurry, naekid! (just kidding!) naekid works hard to edit and change the format for us on our stories, and we appreciate that!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> I am still waiting for Hozay to send me the raw files for the next parts so that I can convert them to .pdf for him <hint, hint my friend>





HozayBuck said:


> I thank you all !! your kind words mean more to me then you will ever know ! I dumped a mess on poor ol NaeKid to edit or tweek or massage and I know he's working on it as much as he can, I have another one that " I " think is good enough to post now but I'll let him decide..
> 
> My forth story is called Star Fall and I really got into it but allowed myself to get side tracked from the plan and I now need to read it myself and decide to keep it or change it.. I think there is a much better story there then the way it went..so...
> 
> ...


True that. I am about 110 pages into the story working it over, only 40 more to go (or so). If I can get my "real-work" cleared off my desk, I'll have time to finish it off and convert to .pdf.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> True that. I am about 110 pages into the story working it over, only 40 more to go (or so). If I can get my "real-work" cleared off my desk, I'll have time to finish it off and convert to .pdf.


Well ya know, if you'd stop screwing around trying to make a living and pay for your 4x4 addictions you'd get more free work done!!!...


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Howdy All...*

There seems to be an ongoing battle about hat "IS" is.. or better put about improper writing styles... so I'm bringing my first ever writing effort back to the top of the thread... the reason fir this is so that maybe some of you can read my introduction at the beginning... I seem to have left out the fact that my education seemed to hit a brick wall at grade 6... I blame the worlds most miserable sorry assed excuse for a teacher in the world...

Standing in front of the room and belittling those who don't meet "your" ideas of a perfect student is a piss poor way to teach... today the teachers are way to PC to do this but many still ain't worth spit...

And then there is the fact I was not a perfect student in fact I was not even a "bad" student... when she started in on myself or one of the 3 or 4 other targets in the room I tuned her out.. she once yelled at me asking if I was listening to her.. I looked up from my book and said ...Huh?..uh..no.. lol she got purple!!.. it was a good color on her!..

All this to say.. No I'm not a educated man, nor am I looking to be one , I've also never claimed I was , nor would I..

I thank those who have come to my defense over these supposed slights.. thank you, but lets now let this dog sleep...

As I said before when you write you can do anything you want... One of the folks I've shot with at the Iron Man didn't make the shoot the next year.. his buddy's said he was tied up with a book thing... I asked and they said he wrote a book!! WOW..WAY COOL!!!..

And he did a really good job of it!!... and I'm gonna give him a plug coz it's a really good read...

If you liked the Underworld movies you'll like this book...

"Monster Hunters International "

Product Description
Five days after Owen Zastava Pitt pushed his insufferable boss out of a fourteenth story window, he woke up in the hospital with a scarred face, an unbelievable memory, and a job offer.

It turns out that monsters are real. All the things from myth, legend, and B-movies are out there, waiting in the shadows. Officially secret, some of them are evil, and some are just hungry. On the other side are the people who kill monsters for a living. Monster Hunter International is the premier eradication company in the business. And now Owen is their newest recruit.

It's actually a pretty sweet gig, except for one little problem. An ancient entity known as the Cursed One has returned to settle a centuries old vendetta. Should the Cursed One succeed, it means the end of the world, and MHI is the only thing standing in his way. With the clock ticking towards Armageddon, Owen finds himself trapped between legions of undead minions, belligerent federal agents, a cryptic ghost who has taken up residence inside his head, and the cursed family of the woman he loves.

Business is good . . .

Welcome to Monster Hunter International.

About the Author
Larry Correia is hopelessly addicted to two things: guns and B-horror movies. He lists his occupations: gun dealer, firearms instructor, accountant, and writer, and was until recently part owner of a company specializing in firearms and movie props. He shoots competitively and is a certified concealed weapons instructor. Larry resides in Utah with his very patient wife and family.

Larry's second book just became available it's called Monster Hunter Vendetta.. bit deeper but just as good..

Check em out.. on Amazon!
__________________
If you have to fight, do not fear death.We will all die one day, so fight skillfully and bravely!
And if it is to be that you die, then at least meet your God nobly and with pride.Meet it as the proud warrior that you were, not as the sniveling coward so many are. Nobody lives forever-get over it.
Die like a man.

Politicians like diapers need changing often and for the same reason


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Back to the top...*

read the preface please



HozayBuck said:


> Coming soon to a theater near you..


For some reason I can't get this damn thing to do as I wish.... if anybody cares they can track down HCJ on page 2of the stories..


----------



## twinfly (Sep 13, 2011)

Hozay,
Been a lurker for a while, but decided to come out of the woodworks to thank you for the entertaining read. I thoroughly enjoyed it and your writing style! 

twinfly


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

twinfly said:


> Hozay,
> Been a lurker for a while, but decided to come out of the woodworks to thank you for the entertaining read. I thoroughly enjoyed it and your writing style!
> 
> twinfly


Thank you Twinfly !! I was beginning to think nobody like it... there's more !!! keep looking! I'm shameless!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Awwww, Hozay, you're too modest! :lolsmash: Throw another log on the fire, Hozay, and sit down and get writing more stories!


----------



## twinfly (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't worry Hozay, I've been reading the others too!


----------



## Wags (Dec 29, 2008)

What a fun read! Thanks!!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Bumping from the basement !! *


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Glad to have it bumped! This is a good read.

It's available on Amazon now, in case you'd rather pay for it than read it here for free.:sssh:


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I liked it too and I just bought it... on my kindle!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Awwww, Hozay, you're too modest! :lolsmash: Throw another log on the fire, Hozay, and sit down and get writing more stories!


Yep, stoke up the fire, pull up the "Bear Rug" and get busy writing. I just finished reading it and teetotally loved it. Well I really didn't find any parts to shed a tear over, but I had more than one good laugh with Joe and his I hate that Damn Horse, I hate that Damn Dog and is dealings with the Women.

Good stuff my Friend, please keep em comming.

Sue, I have read three of your stories and they were all excellent, well written, entertaining and left me wanting to read more, which I certainly will do.

Please don't stop now.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Yep, stoke up the fire, pull up the "Bear Rug" and get busy writing. I just finished reading it and teetotally loved it. Well I really didn't find any parts to shed a tear over, but I had more than one good laugh with Joe and his I hate that Damn Horse, I hate that Damn Dog and is dealings with the Women.
> 
> Good stuff my Friend, please keep em comming.
> 
> ...


Thank you OV...Makes me feel good..

And I did own a Roan horse that wasn't a bad horse he was just an Appaloosa ..meaning kinda like a Black Lab.. we had a wreck up on the side of a Mtn one time and went over backwards..slid down about 50 to 80 feet

Me first, him a close second , I got stopped by a rock ( Ow !) and watched him sliding down on his back and all I could think was "Well Shi$ there goes a damn good saddle..then the horn hooked on something and flipped him over so he was feet first and he just stood up right over me... and then looked at me like " Well another nice fix you got us into this time"

I was laying on my 357 so I couldn't shoot him.. it hurt to get up , it hurt to stay down ... it really hurt to get back on the SOB..

My friend Bud said "well you thru playing around" I told him I hated him too and that I wasn't laying on my gun no more... he laughed all the way over that Mtn...I hate him still 34 years later...lol... The horse up and got colic and took to rolling an twisted a gut..had to get the vet to put him down... I didn't hate him enough to do it myself and yes I shed a tear... damn horse.. Had to shoot one horse in my life... people are easier.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

HB,

I loved your story! I stayed up way past my bedtime cause I had to read the whole thing; I couldn't stop. 

Don't blame the Horse and Dog too much. The Rooster had a stud once that he hated a little, because I fell in love with the horse first and the horse fell for me. That horse was always well behaved when I rode him and I never knew why. I also experienced the same with a dog. The Rooster & I went to see a bull one day and the lady that came to the door had a dog that she was training. The dog just started walking next to my leg like a burr and when we started to leave, the dog jumped in the truck and laid down at my feet. That woman got so mad at the dog. Her face turned purple and she had to drag him out of the truck. I swear I didn't do a thing!

Back to your story - please keep writing and don't worry about your education or lack of it. You have a lot of talent and I can't wait to read more of your stories.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*THANK YAWL !!!!!! *

Now please go to http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ital-text&field-keywords=high+country+journal and write a review...

Yes I'm shameless .. but it's the best way to get it known...well a nice cover would help but I can't make one...  and can't afford to buy one...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, Hozay, I've got a few pictures to email you, as suggestions for your cover. I'll get my butt in gear and do that now!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *THANK YAWL !!!!!! *
> 
> Now please go to http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ital-text&field-keywords=high+country+journal and write a review...
> 
> Yes I'm shameless .. but it's the best way to get it known...well a nice cover would help but I can't make one...  and can't afford to buy one...


Done and Done. :2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

oldvet, that review you left Hozay over on Amazon is perfect! :congrat: You captured the essense of Hozay as a writer! 

And Hozay is a dang good story-teller!


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *THANK YAWL !!!!!! *
> 
> Now please go to http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ital-text&field-keywords=high+country+journal and write a review...
> 
> Yes I'm shameless .. but it's the best way to get it known...well a nice cover would help but I can't make one...  and can't afford to buy one...


Linkey no workey for me.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

jungatheart said:


> Linkey no workey for me.


*Huh..took me right to it...*


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh my. I loved this story soooooooooo much. My husband was a Marine and his dad and my dad so that aspect was frosting on the cake! What a great main character and unique perspective on a SHTF scenario! It was easy to be right there seeing the scenes.....and IT SHOULD BE A MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the second fiction I've read since joining the forum and I'm Thrilled at the quality of the stories. Thank You HozayBuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

I just finished reading this excellent story. You are a very talented story teller and writer. Thank you.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Dove150 said:


> I just finished reading this excellent story. You are a very talented story teller and writer. Thank you.


*Thank you all, your kind words me a great deal.... The High Country series is doing pretty good on Kindle, not a barn burner but I'm proud lol...got 4 of my 5 reads posted there, still messing with the cover for Star Fall..

Hope to have it up shortly

Thank you all again.!!!:congrat:*


----------



## bear4570 (Aug 22, 2013)

What a great story, could not put it down once I started reading it. May I say sir, you are a very talented writer. Keep up the good work. I'm a newcomer to Wyoming down Laramire way and all I can say is the majority of the people I have met are the strong willed, get it done kind of people in your story and am glad I am now part of that kind of population. This old sexagenarian wishes he would have moved here 30 yrs ago. Thanks again for a wonderful read.


----------

